# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق تداول العملات الأجنبية والسلع والنفط والمعادن استفسارات وأسئلة المبتدئين  اريد رايكم فى هذة الشركة www.avafx.com  هذا القسم برعاية    الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )   توقعات بنك TDS حول أسعار النفط الخام لنهاية عام 2023  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:11 م )   اتهام جديد لبورصة عملات رقمية شهيرة..تداول غير قانوني وأرباح مشكوك بها!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:41 ص )   تحول مفاجئ في نبرة الفيدرالي الأمريكي..ما الذي غيرته بيانات التضخم؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 11:32 ص )

## sherif mahmoud

اريد ان اشكر اعضاءهذا المنتدئ حيث اننى جديد فى مجال الفوركس 
                    ولكنى اريد 
اريد ان اتعامل مع هذة الشركة www.avafx.com
حيث انها لها ميزات مثل  1-  الايداع والسحب عن طريق الوسترن يونون 
                                2- ممكن التدوال من غير برنامج عن طريق الموقع تبعها ( منصة جافا ) . 
اريد من الاخوة الاعضاء الافادة حيث انى ارى طريقة تحويل الاموال عبر الويسترن يونون جميلة جدا وايد ان اعرف مقدار العمولة على هذة الخدمة  
كما اريد كيفية السحب والايداع فى الشركات الاخرى مثل fxsol  لان بصراحة جديد فى المجال دا  
واسف للاطالة شكرا لكم

----------


## طارق سعد الدين

> اريد ان اشكر اعضاءهذا المنتدئ حيث اننى جديد فى مجال الفوركس 
> ولكنى اريد 
> اريد ان اتعامل مع هذة الشركة www.avafx.com
> حيث انها لها ميزات مثل 1- الايداع والسحب عن طريق الوسترن يونون 
> 2- ممكن التدوال من غير برنامج عن طريق الموقع تبعها ( منصة جافا ) . 
> اريد من الاخوة الاعضاء الافادة حيث انى ارى طريقة تحويل الاموال عبر الويسترن يونون جميلة جدا وايد ان اعرف مقدار العمولة على هذة الخدمة  
> كما اريد كيفية السحب والايداع فى الشركات الاخرى مثل fxsol لان بصراحة جديد فى المجال دا  
> واسف للاطالة شكرا لكم

  :Thumb:

----------


## sherif mahmoud

شكرا على الرد بس انا مقراتش جديد

----------


## وليد الحلو

هى الميزة اللى شايفها فيها السحب والايداع بالويسترن يونيون  ممكن تعتمد عليهم فى البداية الى ان يكبر حسابك    ودى و تقديرى

----------


## sherif mahmoud

شكرا استاذ وليد 
 ولكن اريد ان اسال عن كيفية الايداع والسحب فى شركات اخرى مثل اللى فى المنتدى

----------


## dal3onat

السلام عليكم ..
أخي اذا اردت فتح حسابك من خلال الويسترين فالشركة لا تأخذ أي عمولات لا على الايداع ولا على السحب فهذه ميزة ... 
الويسترين فقط هو الذي سيحاسبك على عمولة التحويل حسب المبلغ وعلى حسب بلدك   ...

----------


## CJA

الويسترن يونيون مكلف و شرائح بمعنى ان تحويل 50$ غير تحويل 100$ و هكذا

----------


## nsk999

> اريد ان اشكر اعضاءهذا المنتدئ حيث اننى جديد فى مجال الفوركس 
> ولكنى اريد 
> اريد ان اتعامل مع هذة الشركة Online Forex Trading Platform - AVAFX
> حيث انها لها ميزات مثل 1- الايداع والسحب عن طريق الوسترن يونون 
> 2- ممكن التدوال من غير برنامج عن طريق الموقع تبعها ( منصة جافا ) . 
> اريد من الاخوة الاعضاء الافادة حيث انى ارى طريقة تحويل الاموال عبر الويسترن يونون جميلة جدا وايد ان اعرف مقدار العمولة على هذة الخدمة  
> كما اريد كيفية السحب والايداع فى الشركات الاخرى مثل fxsol لان بصراحة جديد فى المجال دا  
> واسف للاطالة شكرا لكم

  
انا لي 10 شهور مع هالشركه ولا شفت منهم اي شيء مو كويس 
انا اودع واسحب على بطاقه الائتمان  ومنصه التداول سهله وسريعه   بالاجمال لم ارى منهم اي سلبيات ولكن لاحظ شيء   افتتاح الحساب لو كان ببطاقه الائتمان فهم سيعتمدون على كذلك حتى في السحب سيقومون بالايداع لك في بطاقه الائتمان 
وحاضرين يا باشا

----------


## CJA

وعندي شعور أن Avafx إسرائيلية أيضا مع أن هناك من يؤيد أنها قبرصية وليست إسرائيلية. لقد قررت الابتعاد عن كل الشركات التي مقرها قبرص درءا للشبهات
و ارجو منك التاكد اكثر من هذه المعلومة

----------


## nsk999

> وعندي شعور أن Avafx إسرائيلية أيضا مع أن هناك من يؤيد أنها قبرصية وليست إسرائيلية. لقد قررت الابتعاد عن كل الشركات التي مقرها قبرص درءا للشبهات
> و ارجو منك التاكد اكثر من هذه المعلومة

  
لا اتوقع انها اسرائليه  كما اعرفه عنها انا قبرصيه

----------


## CJA

:Icon26:  

> لا اتوقع انها اسرائليه كما اعرفه عنها انا قبرصيه

  
هذا شعور فقط و ليس تاكيد  
بالتوفيق :Eh S(7):

----------


## dal3onat

لتنبيه للجميع ... 
الشركات الاسرائيلية والتي تأخذ قبرص مقرا لها .. هي :
easyforex
forexwebtrader
Finotec Group Inc
eToro 
في سويسرا ... 
iForex 
أما الشركات القبرصية فعلا والتي لديها ملفات تأسيس مالي وتسجيلات رقابية تثبت ذلك هي :
Windsor Brokers Ltd
فوركس يارد
avafx
GCI Financial Ltd
Moneyforex Financial
Marketiva 
تحياتي ...

----------


## ياسر المصرى

شركة AvaFx مسجلة و مقرها الرئيسى فى الجزر العذراء و لها فرع فى قبرص
و الشركة هى إحدى شركات مجموعة Clal Finance الإسرائيلية و حتى لا يكون الكلام بلا دليل يوجد بالصور المرفقة الآتى :
1 - من موقع Avafx مكتوب : لقد تم تأسيس شركة Ava FX لتقديم أفضل خبرة تداول FX ممكنة للمتداولين عبر الإنترنت. وتحظى شركة Ava FX بدعم مؤسسة مالية كبيرة وضخمة بعد أن تجاوزت قيمة الأصول التي تحت إدارتها 16 مليار دولار كما نالت التصنيف “AA” من قبل وكالة S&P المتخصصة في تقييم وتصنيف الشركات التابعة.  إذن هى شركة تابعة و ليست شركة مستقلة  حصلت الشركة بالفعل على تصنيف "AA" من وكالة S&P (Standard&poors فرع إسرائيل و ها هو رابط الموقع وتجد فيه شركات مجموعة Clal و آخرها أسفل الصفحة Ava Financials Ltd. : Standard & Poor's - Clal Finance Ltd. - Message To Investors 2-مرفق صورة من موقع مجموعة Clal مذكور فيه أنها من أكبر الموسسات المالية غير البنكية فى إسرائيل

----------


## ياسر المصرى

نقطة أخرى للتوضيح :
أنا لا أقصد مهاجمة الشركة ..فقد فتحت حساب معهم لفترة قصيرة سابقا و لم أصادف أى مشاكل معهم من حيث التداول أو التعامل ..
و لكن وقتها وجدت كثير من الأخوة يذكر أن الشركة إسرائيلية لذلك حاولت البحث عن حقيقة الأمر فوجدت المعلومات التى ذكرتها فى مشاركتى السابقة..
و هذا إجتهاد شخصى و رأى خاص لذلك إذا كان به خطأ فليتكرم الأخوة بالتصحيح ..

----------


## abnoun

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى وبركاته
و الله اخوتي الكرام انا احاول فتح حساب مع شركة وضاطة اسمها avafx و اريد ان استشيركم ان كنتم قد سبق احد الاعضاء و خاصة من الادارة الكريمة ان تعطوني رايكم في هده الشركة و مدى مصداقيته و الرد علي في هده الصفحة مع العلم اني حاولت وضعه في قسم شركات الوساطة و لم يسمحو لي بدلك لدا ارجو من الادارة التثبيت و التفاعل والرد علي من الادارة لو سمحتم او من اي شخص له اي معلومات حول هده الشركة بالظبط و انتم مشكورون مسبقا
سلام  :Ohmy:

----------


## سمير صيام

https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27715.html

----------


## Emaam3

هل ثبت انها فعلا اسرائيلية ؟  avafx

----------


## محمد الزوقري

في المرفق صورة عن موقعها بالعبري
الغريب في أمرها هي عندما تذهب إلى صفحة الإتصال العربية أو اللغات الأخرى  عنوان الشركة مكتوب فيها قبرص لكن عند الصفحة العبرية لا توجد أي بيانات لعنوانهم

----------


## abnoun

السلام عليكم
فين الردود يا شباب
و الله انا ما زلت انتظر الردود
من المحترفين من الادارة و من الاعضاء الجدد

----------


## محمد الزوقري

> السلام عليكم
> فين الردود يا شباب
> و الله انا ما زلت انتظر الردود
> من المحترفين من الادارة و من الاعضاء الجدد

 أخوي هناك موضوع بنفس السؤال  الرابط هنا

----------


## ابو لاما

شركة اسرائيلية

----------


## عمرو حسين

> لتنبيه للجميع ... 
> الشركات الاسرائيلية والتي تأخذ قبرص مقرا لها .. هي :
> easyforex
> forexwebtrader
> Finotec Group Inc
> eToro 
> في سويسرا ... 
> iForex 
> أما الشركات القبرصية فعلا والتي لديها ملفات تأسيس مالي وتسجيلات رقابية تثبت ذلك هي :
> ...

   هل تقول لي من هو صاحب اف اكس سي ام وما اسمه  وما جنسيته   :016:  خليها على الله الاكل اللي ناكله اسرائيلي  همنا جمع المال وليس همنا اننا نتعامل مع اسرائيل  لكن بهئة امريكة

----------


## Pairs_Hunter

أنا من بين من سأل عن هذه الشركة ووصلت إلى قناعة وهي ضرورة الابتعاد عن كل الشركات التي مقرها قبرص 
أنا من بين المتابعين لما يكتبه العدو الصهيوني في مواقعه الإلكترونية وأستطيع أن أقول لك أن دعايات avafx.com فيها لا تعد ولا تحصى 
ليس لدي دليل على أنها إسرائيلية ولكن...
قلب المؤمن دليله

----------


## عمرو حسين

هنا تعرف كل شي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40100.html#post563027

----------


## ابو حسن

سامحوني......
ولكن ما الفرق بين  اسرائيل وامريكا  :016: 
اسرائيل ولايه امريكيه......
اذاً اذا كانت شركة كلال فوريكس جيده.....فخبروني...فانا ارتاح جداً لبرنامج تداولهم.
وافكر قريباً جداً بفتح حساب.
 غفيدوني بارك الله فيكم

----------


## محمد الزوقري

> اسرائيل ولايه امريكيه......في أرض عربية

 يؤسفني من مشاركات بعض الأعضاء المتساهلة في التعامل مع إسرائيل أخواني بدون الدخول في نقاش وجدال أختصر الفرق بين تعاملنا مع أمريكا أو إسرائيل بالكلمتين السابقتين

----------


## محمد الزوقري

> هل تقول لي من هو صاحب اف اكس سي ام وما اسمه وما جنسيته  خليها على الله الاكل اللي ناكله اسرائيلي  همنا جمع المال وليس همنا اننا نتعامل مع اسرائيل لكن بهئة امريكة

 حميع الشركات في العالم مسجلة في وزارة تجارة بلدها ويمكن لأي شخص البحث عنها في سجلها بالوزارة.

----------


## galal37

> [/color][/size][/center] يؤسفني من مشاركات بعض الأعضاء المتساهلة في التعامل مع إسرائيل أخواني بدون الدخول في نقاش وجدال أختصر الفرق بين تعاملنا مع أمريكا أو إسرائيل بالكلمتين السابقتين

  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:  :Good:

----------


## طاهرالمصرى

أخى العزيز إذا كانت الشركة إسرائيلية
فهى تابعة لكيان محتل لا يجوز التجارة أو التعاون معه شرعا
و أنا مع مقاطعة كل الشركات التى تتبع أى دولة محتلة ،  و منها أميريكا إذا توفر المنافس من خارجها
هناك شركات كثيرة بمميزات أفضل و حكاية التحويل بويسترن ليست ميزة أصلا بل عيب  ستعرف ذلك عندما يتم خصم العمولة منك  و هل نحن عندما نقيم شركة ننظر إلى كفائة التداول و برامجه عندها و أمن الأموال و الاتصال ؟
أم أننا نترك كل هذا و ندقق فى أرخص وسيلة لتحويل الأموال ؟  أرجو منك إعادة ترتيب أولوياتك

----------


## bu_taif

> هنا تعرف كل شي  https://forum.arabictrader.com/t40100.html#post563027

 اخواني اصحاب الخبرة لا تبخلوا علينا من تحذيراتكم من الشركات الغير موثوقة
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## مبتداء فوركس

السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
لي صديق فتح حساب حقيقي بها وقال لي ان الدعم الفني ضعيف جدا جدا جدا
وان برنامج التداول يتاخر بتفيذ بعض الاوامر بالرغم من عدم وجود اي اخبار 
الشركة لها غير مسجلة ويدعو انهم سوف يتسجلو قريبا ولهم اكثر من سنة وهم بيقولو هذا الكلام لكن بدون تطبيق
وكما قالو الاخوان اي شركة في قبرص هي تحت دائرة الشك بان تكون اسرائيلية 
وهناك اشخاص كثير يقولو انها اسرائيلية شاهد هذة المشاركة وبها بعض الادلة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27715.html#post556464
على العموم اخي العزيز هناك شركات كثيرة افضل منها واكثر مصداقية و ليسة اسرائيلية
مثل fxcm و fxsol وغيرها من الشركات
بعد المحرقة التي حصلت في فلسطين المحتلة اعتقد ان من اقل الايمان هو مقاطعت جميع الشركات التي هي تحت دائرة الشك بان تكون اسرائيلية طبعا هذا المفروض يحصل حتى ان لم يكون هناك اي مجازر او محرقة فما بالك هذة الايام بالذات و الشعب الفلسطين يعيش وسط المجازر والاغتيالات والحصار 
تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق 
اجمل التحيات
والله يكون في عون اخواننا في فلسطين 
امــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## عبدالرحمن السليم

شركة متوسطة جيدة للحسابات الصغيرة

----------


## ashraf_992

هي شركة اسرئيلية  www.avafx.co.il  هذا موقعهم بلغة العبرية

----------


## ashraf_992

هي شركة اسرئيلية www.avafx.co.il هذا موقعهم بلغة العبرية

----------


## elecom1981

اذا كنتم تنتقصون هذه الشركة لأنها اسرائيليه....
فعليكم أن تقاطعوا الشركات الامريكية كذلك....(كونها داعمة لأسرائيل)
تريدوها صغارا .... تريدوها كبارا ؟؟!!

----------


## ناجي فوركس

> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
> لي صديق فتح حساب حقيقي بها وقال لي ان الدعم الفني ضعيف جدا جدا جدا
> وان برنامج التداول يتاخر بتفيذ بعض الاوامر بالرغم من عدم وجود اي اخبار 
> الشركة لها غير مسجلة ويدعو انهم سوف يتسجلو قريبا ولهم اكثر من سنة وهم بيقولو هذا الكلام لكن بدون تطبيق
> وكما قالو الاخوان اي شركة في قبرص هي تحت دائرة الشك بان تكون اسرائيلية 
> وهناك اشخاص كثير يقولو انها اسرائيلية شاهد هذة المشاركة وبها بعض الادلة https://forum.arabictrader.com/t27715.html#post556464
> على العموم اخي العزيز هناك شركات كثيرة افضل منها واكثر مصداقية و ليسة اسرائيلية
> مثل fxcm و fxsol وغيرها من الشركات
> بعد المحرقة التي حصلت في فلسطين المحتلة اعتقد ان من اقل الايمان هو مقاطعت جميع الشركات التي هي تحت دائرة الشك بان تكون اسرائيلية طبعا هذا المفروض يحصل حتى ان لم يكون هناك اي مجازر او محرقة فما بالك هذة الايام بالذات و الشعب الفلسطين يعيش وسط المجازر والاغتيالات والحصار 
> ...

 هذه الشركة اسرائيلية بس مش كل الشركات اللي في قبرص اسرائيلية.

----------


## المتداول هناك

> اذا كنتم تنتقصون هذه الشركة لأنها اسرائيليه....
> فعليكم أن تقاطعوا الشركات الامريكية كذلك....(كونها داعمة لأسرائيل)
> تريدوها صغارا .... تريدوها كبارا ؟؟!!

  اخي الكريم elecom  
الصهيونية اشد عداوة وكرها للعرب والمسلمين وهذا عبر التاريخ بالاضافة الى انها عدو محتل لدولة عربية مسلمة ..  
كما انهم يتربصون بنا و يحرصون على تدميرنا وهذا من ضمن عقيدتهم الفاسدة واعتقد ان هذا لا خلاف فيه..  
فهل تسلم رأسك لقاطعها ..  و ان رأيت ان امريكا  بنفس هذه المواصفات عليك ان تتعامل معها كما تتعامل مع الصهيونية ..   وشركات الوساطة الغير صهيونية و الغير امريكية كثيرة .. يمكن البحث عن واحدة   فائق احترامي وتقديري

----------


## القهوه

السلام عليكم وبعد
ارغب فتح حساب مع هذه الشركه وابغى راي الاخوان من جميع الجوانب تعامل الشركه -الايداع-السحب-هل هناك خوف على المال---------الخ وهذا رابط الشركه الله يجزاكم خير  http://www.avafx.com/ar/Forex/ 
وسبب سؤالي عن الشركه بالذات لان هناك موقع توصيات يتعامل بالمتاجره الاليه ويتعامل مع هذه الشركه فقط طبعا اسم التوصيات هو الفيزر ********** واتمنى اي شخص تعامل عبر التداول الالكتروني يفيدنا وجزاكم الله خيرااااااااااااا

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

بالنسبة للسحب والايداع انسى فلوسك باي باي لو تحطها عندهم
ياعمي ابعد عن الشر وغنيله
انا جربت هالشركة واعوذ بالله منها
يهودية وتعاملها يهودي برضو  :Eh S(7):

----------


## القهوه

[quote=مافيا الفوركس;1021186]بالنسبة للسحب والايداع انسى فلوسك باي باي لو تحطها عندهم  ياعمي ابعد عن الشر وغنيله انا جربت هالشركة واعوذ بالله منها يهودية وتعاملها يهودي برضو  :Eh S(7): انت صادق والا تمزح
ننتظر بقيه الاخوان ----------وشكرا لك

----------


## مافيا الفوركس

[quote=القهوه;1021189] 

> بالنسبة للسحب والايداع انسى فلوسك باي باي لو تحطها عندهم  ياعمي ابعد عن الشر وغنيله انا جربت هالشركة واعوذ بالله منها يهودية وتعاملها يهودي برضو انت صادق والا تمزح
> ننتظر بقيه الاخوان ----------وشكرا لك

 هي الاموال صار فيها مزح!!؟؟  :Eh S(7):

----------


## IsLaM al7aRbY

أخي الشركة يهودية 100%
أرجو منك ان تبتعد عنهم

----------


## القهوه

'طيب وش رايكم بميزه التداول الالكتروني

----------


## دموع السحاب

لي صديق كان قد فتح حسابا معها. والآن حسابه صفر وهو سعيد بذلك لانتهاء علاقته بهم! 
شركة في منتهى السوء من حيث الدعم الفني. برنامج التداول يهنج أحيانا في اللحظات الحاسمة التي يمكن أن تستفيد فيها!
نصيحة، ابتعد عنهم أفضل.

----------


## القهوه

aشكرا للجميع

----------


## الامل المنشود

السلام وعليكم  
اعضاء المنتدي الكرام 
انا اريد ان ادخل مجال الفوركس ولاكنني للاسف لا اعرف اي شي ولاكن من خلال تصفحي للمنتدي وجدت عدد من الاعضاء لديهم خبرة في هذا المجال تتعدي 3 سنوات ارجو من هؤلاء الاعضاء افادتي ومساعدتي خطوة خطوة عبر الاميل امثال الاخوة : سمير صيام   ناجي فوركس   المتداول هناك  مافيا الفوركس    elecom 1981 وغيرهم كثير ممن لهم خبرة في هذا المجال
فلوا ما في مانع ان يتوالوا معي عبر الاميل لكي استفسر منهم عن الموضوع لهم جزيل الشكر
ارجوكم اريد المعرفة في اقرب وقت ممكن فلا تبخلوا عليا بما تعرفون 
ارجوووووووووكم  
الامل المنشود

----------


## أوباما

أحد الأخوان كتب أن شركة IFOREX أسرائلية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
حد عنده معلومة مع العلم موقعها في اليونان مش سويسرا وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## echoess

اريد رايكم فى هذة الشركة  forex club

----------


## forexshark99

> هي شركة اسرئيلية www.avafx.co.il هذا موقعهم بلغة العبرية

  
اذا كان للشركة موقع باللغة العبرية هل يكفي ذلك لان نقول بان الشركة اسرائيلية الاصل ؟

----------


## asarasar

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع صارله فترة طولة مفتوح 
لكن الشركة عن تجربة تسرق من العملاء ...! .... كيف ؟
عندما اردت تمويل حسابي بمبلغ 1000 دولار  عن طريق بطاقة الأئتمان تمت العملية كالأتي :
سعر الصرف ( الدولار الأمريكي = 0.291 دينار كويتي ) 
بمعنى أن 1000 دولار تساوي 291 دينار كويتي 
هل تعلمون كم سحبت  شركة AVA FX من بطاقة أئتماني ؟
298 دينار كويتي .. بمعنى ان 7 دينار  تم سرقتها من حسابي  بما يقارب 100 ريال او 25 دولار .
والمصيبة الكبرى عند طلبي السحب 1000 دولار  :
تم أرجاع  الى رصيدي 283 دينار كويتي  فقط لاغير !!!!
عندما راجعت البنك قال ان الموقع هوه من سحب مبلغ زيادة . وعند الأيداع قال البنك ان الشركة أرسلت مبلغ 969 دولار فقط !؟!؟!؟!؟ 
يا شباب لا تصدقوا كلام الشركة عندما تقول الشركة أنها  لانأخد عمولات على الأيداع والسحب .
أقتضى التنبيه

----------


## forexshark99

> السلام عليكم 
> الموضوع صارله فترة طولة مفتوح 
> لكن الشركة عن تجربة تسرق من العملاء ...! .... كيف ؟
> عندما اردت تمويل حسابي بمبلغ 1000 دولار  عن طريق بطاقة الأئتمان تمت العملية كالأتي :
> سعر الصرف ( الدولار الأمريكي = 0.291 دينار كويتي ) 
> بمعنى أن 1000 دولار تساوي 291 دينار كويتي 
> هل تعلمون كم سحبت  شركة AVA FX من بطاقة أئتماني ؟
> 298 دينار كويتي .. بمعنى ان 7 دينار  تم سرقتها من حسابي  بما يقارب 100 ريال او 25 دولار .
> والمصيبة الكبرى عند طلبي السحب 1000 دولار  :
> ...

 
ممكن العمولة هي من بنكك الشخصي . فحصت الموضوع ؟

----------


## زعيم زعيم

الشركة نصابة والدليل ما حصل معي   اثناء التداول معهم حيث كنت بايع الباوند من 1.4818 بستوب 1.4850 وامر هدج اي شراء معلق من 1.4835 بهدف مفتوح علما بانني كنت بايع وشاري بلوط كامل وتفاجات انهم ازالوا امر الشراء وعندما راجعتهم قالوا انهم سيراجعوا غرفة التداول ولليوم ما ردوا على منذ اسبوع وبعتلهم رسائل ولكن لا حياة لم تنادي

----------


## zelawi

أتمنى ممن يدلي بشهادة لصالح شركة ما أو ضدها .. أن يكون كلامه ناتج عن تجربة أو دليل قاطع. ولا تنسوا انها شهادة.!! أخي .. إعلم أن شهادتك قد تضيع أخيك بأحد أمرين:إما أن تنفره من شركة جيدة .. فتكون سبباً في ضياع فرصة عليه.وإما أن ترغبه في شركة سيئة فتكون سبباً في ضياع أمواله.

----------


## freeman075

iforex
شركة امريكية

----------


## أبوعائشة

> iforex
> شركة امريكية

 
هل أنت متأكد ؟ 
وماهو الدليل ؟

----------


## adnanforex

> هل أنت متأكد ؟ 
> وماهو الدليل ؟

 شو علاقة iforex ?  الموضوع عن شركة اخرى !

----------


## أبوعائشة

> شو علاقة iforex ?  الموضوع عن شركة اخرى !

 أولاً السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ثانياً لست أنا من ذكر الشركة ، إنما أحد الأحبة وبإمكانك معرفة ذلك لو أتعبت نفسك قليلاً وقرأت المشاركات 
ثالثاً أنا مشترك جديد في هذه الشركة ومبتديء في عالم الفوركس وأردت الإطمئنان من سمعة الشركة 
رابعاً والأهم ، علامَ هذه النبرة الحادة يرحمك الله ؟ 
حتى وإن كنت أنا السائل لا ضير في ذلك ولا أظن أن هناك مانعاً إدارياً في هذا المنتدى المبارك وإن كان ، فأظن أن في المشرفين كفاية ! ولم نأت ههُنا إلا لنستفيد. 
وصاحب الموضوع ليس بحاجة إلى أن يُعيّن أحداً ليجلس أمام بوابة هذا الموضوع ليمنع من يشاء ويسمح لمن يشاء ! 
وشكراً على رحابة صدرك !

----------


## النمر الفضي

شركة افا اكس avafx
يا جماعة انت فتحت في هذه الشركة حساب وكان حسابي بمبلغ 10 الاف دولار وقبل ما اعمل ايه حاجه على الحساب تم الدخول على الحساب بالليل بعد الساعة 2 وتعمل عمل صفقات على الحساب بلوتات عالية وتم خسارة كامل المحفظة في ظرف ساعة ونصف
واخدنا واعطينا في الكلام وقعدوا يقولون لي اي كلام المهم انهم يبعدون عن المسئولية وفي نهاية رشحوا لي مدير حسابات يدير عندهم حساب واتفقنا لتعويض الخسارة وتم ايجاع مبلغ 5000 وكرر نفس العملية وتم خسارة المحفظة كاملة 
فانصحكم لوجه الله ما احد يتعامل مع هذه الشركة
وحسبنى الله ونعم الوكيل

----------


## adnanforex

> شركة افا اكس avafx
> يا جماعة انت فتحت في هذه الشركة حساب وكان حسابي بمبلغ 10 الاف دولار وقبل ما اعمل ايه حاجه على الحساب تم الدخول على الحساب بالليل بعد الساعة 2 وتعمل عمل صفقات على الحساب بلوتات عالية وتم خسارة كامل المحفظة في ظرف ساعة ونصف
> واخدنا واعطينا في الكلام وقعدوا يقولون لي اي كلام المهم انهم يبعدون عن المسئولية وفي نهاية رشحوا لي مدير حسابات يدير عندهم حساب واتفقنا لتعويض الخسارة وتم ايجاع مبلغ 5000 وكرر نفس العملية وتم خسارة المحفظة كاملة 
> فانصحكم لوجه الله ما احد يتعامل مع هذه الشركة
> وحسبنى الله ونعم الوكيل

 في دليل او صورة عن الحساب ؟

----------


## inside.net

avafx تأخذ عمولات على عمليات السحب و الايداع و هذا موثق عندي يا شباب في الماستر كارد تبعي
جربت اودع 100 دولار فوجدت في كشف العمليات ان المبلغ الذي تم سحبه كان 103 دولارات يعني 3دولارات عن كل ميئة دولار
ايضا الشركة دي نصابة وقت الأخبار و تتلاعب بالاسعار و الامر موثق عندي، هناك عملية خسرت فيها ما يقارب المئة نقطة و كان التداول وقت الاخبار حيث كانت شمعة واحدة كفيلة بخسارتي لهذا المبلغ، فتحت منصة تداول أخرى لشركة وساطة أخرى و الغريب في الأمر أن تلك الشمعة كان تحركها لا يزيد عن 30 نقطة فقط، أتمنى من كل انسان ان يبتعد عنها لوجه الله نصيحة.

----------


## shehade

اخي الكريم الشركة لاغبار عليها في ايييييييييي شئ  
شركه موجوده في ايرلاندا 
جربتها سحب وايداع واوامر معلقة ووامر ماركت ووقت الاخبار
وحتي الاكسبرتات
شغااااااالة في كله واحسن من اي شركة تاني في السوق
وعندي السحوبات كثير منهم ممكن تعمل سحب مرة واثنين وثلاثة خلال الاسبوع 
وبدون مصاريف سحب اعتقد مافيش شركة تاني كده

----------


## Iraqi for ever

*سبحان الله
ما هذا العناد .... ما هذا التعنت وعدم الاستماع إلى الآخرين ؟؟؟
عجيب والله عجيب
يا حبيبي يا خوية يا عيني يا عزيزي (((( إن شركة AVAFX شركة إسرائيلية ولديها فروع بالعالم)
إسرائيلية يعني لا تريد ربح العرب وتسرقهم والأدلة أكثر من السيل العرم 
هل فهمتم ... هل أنتم تفهمون ؟؟؟؟*

----------


## جنوبى

شركة AVAFX شركة إسرائيلية

----------


## PILOT_MOHAMMED

شكرا

----------

